# Player looking for gaming in Northampton, UK



## Ryu (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm a newbie to actual table-top RPing (I only have online experience) and am searching for any gaming groups in the Northampton area. I do not mind the type, as I will more than happily learn any new system required, although I have quite abit of book knowledge on d20 systems and White Wolf systems (mainly Vampire: The Masquerade).

If anyone is interested, please post or contact me through:

AIM: xTenshi no Yamix
MSN: seiryuu_reincarnate@hotmail.com
E-mail: Same as above.


----------



## dpmcalister (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm not in Northampton myself, but I run the UK Role Players website which aims to try and get people in touch with other clubs and gamers. You might have some luck there.


----------

